

I am the population problem - nkurz
http://www.grist.org/population/2011-09-27-i-am-the-population-problem

======
bpodgursky
Luckily we only have to put up with stupidity like this for one generation.

~~~
Shenglong
One of the few comments on HN that actually makes me lol.

------
ebaysucks
This type of white self-hate is really annoying.

Why should one feel guilty for living in a society that is capable of
achieving high per capita incomes?

~~~
wylie
This article isn't about feeling guilty. It's about feeling responsible.

------
meow
May be she should move out and live in one of the african/asian countries.
That way she can both have children and reduce the footprint at the same time.
One of the interesting things is that, people were shocked when one of the
commentators suggested that she kill herself to reduce the footprint. But they
don't seem to show the same reaction when she herself is willing to limit her
genes by not having children (isn't it kind of suicidal ?)...

